# How far & how often do you commute to work?



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

Hi All,

I was talking to a guy that works in my office about commuting with me. He only lives about 5 minutes from my house. He has had many excuses not to do it in he past and now he is saying that it is too far to ride. 

Our ride would be 60 km (40 miles) round trip. I try to commute every second day either Tuesday & Thursday or Monday Wednesday & Friday depending on how much riding I get in on the weekend. 

Would you consider this a long commute? How far & how often do you commute?

T.J.

I'm just trying to gauge if I'm an obsesive compusive cyclist or an Average Joe commuter..


----------



## Sven (Feb 3, 2005)

*short and sweet*

I have a 4 mile commute each way and try to ride 4 days a week. I'm sure you'll find out soon that there are a number of others on this forum that do have long commutes like you that either ride daily or have a pattern similar to what you suggest. Best of luck with your commute and getting your coworker to join you! 

Sven


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

*Thirteen miles each way.*

I ride to work everyday year round. Sometimes I ride to work on Saturday or Sunday for the occasional weekend meeting. On the way home I sometimes add an additional loop that is 12 miles. Not really that much of a hardship, I live in Hawaii. Our regular gas is $2.36, I hear that is pretty good now. I have a Soma Smoothie ES for weather that ranges from clear to iffy, and a Fisher MTB for the monsoon days.


----------



## jlong (Feb 25, 2005)

I commute every day year around, the distance is 16km or 10miles roundtrip. The only days I don't commute is when the mercury creps below -10degC or 14degF. Otherwise there are no excuses.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

My office is at home, so I commute from bed to the kitchen downstairs and back upstairs to the office. However, when I lived in Montreal, I would ride 10-12 kms from the north end of town to downtown and back almost everyday. With traffic along Avenue du Parc and de L'Acadie, it would usually take me about 45 minutes each way. Kind of miss those rides home when the weather was nice.
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

*That's nothing.*

I used to commute 36 miles each way. Unfortunately, the facilities geniuses at my office remodeled our shower/locker room into a break room full of candy machines.


----------



## polishhammer (Dec 2, 2004)

*Mainline to Philadelphia*

My commute is about 12.5 miles each way 25 (roundtrip) and commute 4 days a week. It is about a 90 minute total for the day. I go easy on the way into work, and a harder pace with climbs going home.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*2 or 3 times a week - minimum 18 miles round trip*

I take the car if it's raining in the morning, if there are snowbanks on the edge of the road, or if I need to get home more quickly after work. I probably average more than 2 but less than 3 days a week for the year. I add miles to fill the available time.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I used to commute 18 miles round trip 4-5 days a week during Spring, Summer and Fall. Winter was a lot less consistent and I was just gearing up for my first attempt at commuting all winter by bike when I got a new job.

Now it is 30+ miles each way for more than 60 miles round trip. I just switched jobs at the end of November. I plan on commuting either this week or next for the first time, but I don't know if I'll be able to do it regularly. The distance doesn't bother me, but the amount of travel time and the traffic situation near my job are enough of a nuisance that it may cause problems.

I bet the average cycle commuter would consider 40 mile round trip a long commute and I would not consider you an average bicycle commuter. Most bicycle commuters don't go very far. My dad goes a mile each way!


----------



## gtown (Jul 17, 2003)

*17.5 miles one way*

I just started commuting about 3 weeks ago. The ride is 17-18 miles, one way, depending on which way I go. Takes just under an hour. 54 minutes was my best time last Friday. Driving takes 35-45 minutes depending on traffic. My goal is to do it 2-3 times per week. We'll see how that goes. I've done it about a half dozen times and always feel 10 X better at work then if I took the car. I love riding on the North Shore of Boston. Mainly because there are some many options for me to ride home. Lots of backroads that will get me to the same place.

Gtown


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

My round trip is also 40 miles. It is the PERFECT distance. I'd ride it every day if I could- I have indoor storage, my own office, and a shower room. The perfect job. I generally won't ride if it is already raining in the morning, until it warms up a bit. Also, I need a car at work at least one or two times/week- so I either arrange to use my wife's car (she also works here) or a company vehicle- but end up driving if that ends up being too complicated.

40 miles is long enough for your co-workers to deem you insane.

Also, I definitely wouldn't bike that far in "civilian" clothing.


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

filtersweep said:


> 40 miles is long enough for your co-workers to deem you insane.


Amongst other reasons.....



wayneaneli said:


> My office is at home, so I commute from bed to the kitchen downstairs and back upstairs to the office.


My commute today is like Waynes, from my kitchen to my home offfice. My daughter came down with a nasty flu last night. I can't believe how totally disappointed I was that I was not going to be able to commute today. I just totally geeked out my commuter bike last weeked by putting on full fenders. It's suppose to shower off and on today too. Darn!!!

OK. Thanks for the input. I'm not as crazy as I thought, but still a bit nutty. I just need to figure out some better comebacks when people give me "the look" when I tell them I commute 40 miles round trip. Comebacks like ... "I know you are but what am I?" or "Takes one to know one" are not effective. Neener, neener, neener...... 

With the gas prices as high as they are, I think folks are crazy to drive to work.
$0.90 CDN per liter or $3.00 US Gallon here...

T.J.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

About 6 miles each way four days a week and when I get home I go riding ;-)


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*29+ mi. roundtrip*

My morning commute is 14.9 miles and my evening commute is 14.5 miles (I take a short detour on the morning route). In the winter I commute about 1-2 times per week; in the summer 3-4 times per week.


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

I take a bike 5 times a week. On Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays I just use the bike to ride to the bus stop and then once off the bus use it to ride the rest of the way to where I work. On Tuesdays and Thursdays(the other days I have other things to do in the evening) I ride the bus to work and then ride home. This way I don't have to worry about cleaning up in the morning or waking up earlier. I can ride routes back home going from 16 miles to as far as I want to go. Since I got some good lights I now ride a 40 mile route home.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*time to start back with my 26 mile*

commute total and I have to admit I was not consistent this winter however I am getting back on the road again......


----------



## Keiko5 (Sep 30, 2004)

My commute is 11.8 miles each way, and I try and do it at least 3 times/week. When I have evening meetings I usually drive. my commute is near ideal, 4 miles of surface streets with dedicated bike lanes and 8 miles of bikepaths along the Willamette River through Eugene. I have been sharing the bike path in the morning with the ducks and geese feeding on grass, or worms on the path when its raining. My commute crosses the Willamette River 3 times. All in all a very therapeutic way to spend 40 minutes in the morning and again in the afternoon. Once a week (weather permitting) a small group of us go out for a 20 mile hammer ride at lunch through north Springfield and along McKenzie View Drive. This is another very scenic ride on the north bank of the McKenzie River, but most times all I am watching is the wheel in front of me!

Kevin


----------



## slowrider (Mar 12, 2004)

My commute is 32 miles round trip. My goal for this year is to commute 80 days. I start in April, end in November. The 2 to 3 days a week I commute, is a great way to build my up fitness for the summer, and a great way to maintain it until November. I base my commutes on my long weekend rides, and the weather. As long as I get in two commutes a week, I'm happy. 



BikeRider said:


> I take a bike 5 times a week. On Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays I just use the bike to ride to the bus stop and then once off the bus use it to ride the rest of the way to where I work. On Tuesdays and Thursdays(the other days I have other things to do in the evening) I ride the bus to work and then ride home. This way I don't have to worry about cleaning up in the morning or waking up earlier. I can ride routes back home going from 16 miles to as far as I want to go. Since I got some good lights I now ride a 40 mile route home.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

I have a 27-mile round trip, which I ride 2 to 3 times per week from April to October, but in winter, once a week at best. I can't handle 50 minutes at 20 degrees F. Commuting is 60% or more of my annual mileage.

Even I, bike commuter for 25 years, would consider 40 miles a long round trip. I did it for a while but only managed one trip a week. 

My ideal commute would be 10 miles each way--long enough to be worth doing, short enough that it's not daunting.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

*I posted earlier about my current commute.*

My old commute when I was stationed in Norfolk, VA was 23 miles each way. The route was flat and the time was usually around 1:15 ride time. In the afternoon, there was more traffic to contend with and it would take 1:30 or more to get home. In the morning, I would leave my headlight off and use one of those white "button" lights until I was on the main road. I rode both ways in the dark, so I had to make sure I had enough battery charge left to use my headlight all the way home in traffic. For those of you familiar with Norfolk, I lived in the Kempsville area of Va Beach and would ride up Indian River past the truck plant, over the bridge into Norfolk on Campostella, cut over on VaBeach avenue under the railroad overpass to Church Street until it turned into Granby to Gate 22 of the base. Riding on base and fighting for position with the city buses were the worst parts of the ride. Still better than driving to work. Everyone thought I was insane. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*Daily!*

I commute 17 miles round trip nearly every day for 10 months out of the year. Here in WI, January and February can get a bit dicey...and we don't have a shower room.

This morning, my commute was in 48(F) rain. My riding stuff should be dry just about 5:00...


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*multiple choice*



Tequila Joe said:


> I'm just trying to gauge if I'm an obsesive compusive cyclist or an Average Joe commuter..



a) Drive to train w/bike in car. Ride 1/2 mile from train to office
b) Ride to train station, and home again at night. 6 miles each way.
c) Ride to work. 25 miles each way over two pretty good size mountains.

a is for the running-late days. Still only driving 6 miles opposed to 25.
b is the norm for me.
c takes more prep and requires a shower, change of clothes, etc. but still fun and doable!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*All the way, every day.*

Anything from a 6 mile round trip to 100+ miles (likely averaging 25 miles a day each workday of the year). Miss M rides a bit more than I do.

A couple of times a year I will walk and Miss M took the Metro once in the last year (hated it).

I have been commuting by bike since 1969 and see no reason to stop. Sometimes I think we really don't need that car but since it is paid off we keep it.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*I'm with slowride*

I ride April thru November Monday thru Friday. 9 miles one way, fortunately it's pretty much downhill and I have several changing areas. I'm a little bit spoiled as I have a small parts warehouse that I can keep my bike in safely during the day. The only part that sucks is a three minute warm up then it's a big hill to get home. A couple of hours after I get home I like to go out for an afetnoon/evening ride. The ride home is just a warm up for the better bike and ride. I use a dedicated cyclocrooss bike for commuting with panniers. [email protected]#* SUV's.


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

*Every day, about 24 miles roundtrip,*

and I go out of my way to add about 10 of those miles. But I haven't done it for 2 weeks now thanks to an upper respiratory infection brought on by business travel and the flu. I know how you felt, bigbill--I'm going crazy! Maybe tomorrow I'll feel up to a nice slow ride.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Round trip anywhere from 26 to 84*

I live 33 miles by car from my office. The bike route increases the mileage to 42 each way. I usually only do the 84 RT once a year for bike to work day, but will drive part way and then ride the remaining 13 miles to the office and back to the car.

I'm planning on starting again this week or next and will continue through the fall. I try and get in two rides a week, but that depends on the spousal schedule and if I need to pick up my daughter at daycare.

20 Miles each way would be ideal. I was doing a 16 mile each way until they started tearing up the bridges and intersections I crossed over the highway. They have another year of T-rex before it will probably be rideable again. Enjoy, KJ


----------



## Hipstrong (Oct 20, 2004)

I ride three or four days a week, 19.5 miles each way. Usually on Tuesdays I'll drive, and ferry dirty clothes home and clean clothes in, along with "heavy" food like apples, cans of chili, stuff like that. Today, like a genius, I left my clothes sitting in the living room! Moron. Now I'll have to pack 'em. 

It takes about an hour. I made it in 52 minutes one morning with a nice tailwind. I ride all year, which is pretty amazing since I live in Kansas City! We have weather similar to Outer Mongolia. I rode in one day in 10 degree warmth! The only time I skip is when it's too icy, although this year I rode on ice because I was sick of not riding. THAT was interesting! I've refined my clothing over the years, and I have it figured out pretty well. Yesterday I rode parallel to a nice thunderstorm - it was raining hard about three miles west of me, but just sprinkling where I was. I tell my wife that I'm saving the equivalent of a new bike every year by not buying gas. This year, it might actually be true!


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*I can't claim the new bike savings.*



Hipstrong said:


> I tell my wife that I'm saving the equivalent of a new bike every year by not buying gas. This year, it might actually be true!


I can't quite claim the saving the cost of a new bike every year after buying a Civic Hybrid 2 years ago. I'm getting a true 45 mpg. I'm getting about 2x the mileage of my old car, but gas is 2x the price now! Then again it gets about 4x the mileage of the truck I still have.


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

Hipstrong said:


> I ride three or four days a week, 19.5 miles each way. Usually on Tuesdays I'll drive, and ferry dirty clothes home and clean clothes in, along with "heavy" food like apples, cans of chili, stuff like that. Today, like a genius, I left my clothes sitting in the living room! Moron. Now I'll have to pack 'em.
> 
> It takes about an hour. I made it in 52 minutes one morning with a nice tailwind. I ride all year, which is pretty amazing since I live in Kansas City! We have weather similar to Outer Mongolia. I rode in one day in 10 degree warmth! The only time I skip is when it's too icy, although this year I rode on ice because I was sick of not riding. THAT was interesting! I've refined my clothing over the years, and I have it figured out pretty well. Yesterday I rode parallel to a nice thunderstorm - it was raining hard about three miles west of me, but just sprinkling where I was. I tell my wife that I'm saving the equivalent of a new bike every year by not buying gas. This year, it might actually be true!


19.5 miles each way? Hey, That's awsome another crazy person like me! I tried doing it 5 times a week once but found my legs were burned out by the weekend and I didn't want to ride at all. That is why I commute every 2 days. It gives me a bit of recovery time in between and to bring shower supplies and un-wrinkled office atire for the next day.

I forgot to mention that I don't commute in the winter and commend all that do. You're way tougher than me. I tried once when I got cabin fever spinning on the trainer in the basement. I found that 40 miles of riding in the harsh Canadian winter with sub-freezing weather, through snow and ice was not enjoyable at all. Actually, it can kill you. However, there are folks that do it from the eveidence of tire tracks in the snow. Good on em, but not for me.

I suppose there are people crazier than me, myself and I. Shh... who said that? Akk! 

T.J.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*its 7 miles each way*



Tequila Joe said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was talking to a guy that works in my office about commuting with me. He only lives about 5 minutes from my house. He has had many excuses not to do it in he past and now he is saying that it is too far to ride.
> 
> ...


I'll usually ride monday thru thursday consisting of hard and easy days. I really ride to work so i can ride on weekends. My commutes 7 miles each way. In the morning i ride straight in. But in the afternoon i usually try to throw down some miles depending on whether the days a hard or easy day.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

About 6 miles each way. I ride year round. I live in Vancouver, WA (across the river from Portland, OR) and the weather keeps me off the road a few times per winter (freezing rain) but otherwise, I commute by bike about 95% of workdays. Depending (on how I feel, weather, etc), I'll either take a long route in the morning (15-30 miles) or go out for a lunchtime spin (20-25 miles) in addition to my commute. I have to say its great being able to get home in about 20 minutes after work ...


----------



## supercorsa (Apr 23, 2002)

16 miles round trip ever day all year. i've got two dedicated commuting bicycles, one of 'em wears full fenders all the time so i never have the weather excuse available.

i've been doing it for so long i can't even visualize driving to work any more.


----------



## Hipstrong (Oct 20, 2004)

*Winter commuting*

Hey, TJ,

I assume that in Canada they have snow removal pretty well figured out. Is that true? Here in Kansas City, when it snows the road crews leave a nasty, melting crusty pile along the roads. This melts and spreads over the road, creating ice patches that are treacherous and long-lasting. Powdery snow I can handle, but the icy death patches mess me up bad!

It seems that locales that have to deal with lots of snow do a much better job of snow removal. We don't get that much here - there will be lots of 3-4" falls, and a couple of snows around 12" or more. We also get a lot of icestorms, which don't really mess up the roads for too long. 

Extreme low temperatures I can handle for an hour or so. But I need something to ride on safely! I've thought about riding my mtb to work when it's icy, but I worry about the cars sliding out, too. 

Just wondering if you guys in the really snowy places have better conditions than I do in the winter.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*3 blocks about 3 days a week.....*

cuts the 3 minute walk down to a 1 minute ride....it is a liitle too short.


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

*We have it bad here during the winter....*



Hipstrong said:


> Hey, TJ,
> 
> I assume that in Canada they have snow removal pretty well figured out. Is that true? Here in Kansas City, when it snows the road crews leave a nasty, melting crusty pile along the roads. This melts and spreads over the road, creating ice patches that are treacherous and long-lasting. Powdery snow I can handle, but the icy death patches mess me up bad!
> 
> ...


Here in Calgary, the city clears the main streets of snow and only some of the main bike paths. The ones they leave are covered the entire winter and become hard packed snow soon after the snowfalls. Riding on the hard pack isn't bad on a mountain bike (impossible on a road bike) but it sure slows your average speed. I get about half the speed riding on hard pack than on a clear road. 

The hard pack snow will sometimes turn to ice when we have a Chninook. (Chinooks are a weather phenomena in Western Canada that can have tempuratures warm up from 0 to 60 in a matter of hours. This is also know to some as a Hawaii clipper) Aside from giving eveyone headaches & nosebleeds from the severe air pressure change, it melts everythng during the day. Just as fast as it came it can leave so, all of the water turns into slick ice. Owning a body shop in Calgary is a lucrative business in winter. 

I don't venture out onto the streets much in the winter because of all of the black ice. Not only is it hazardous to ride on but it also causes already reckless drivers to slip and slide everywhere. I change out the pedals on my mountain bike to BMX flats in the winter because I can't clip-out fast enough to plant that asphalt surfing saving dab when unsuspectingly hitting black ice.

I do a lot of riding on my trainer in the winter and almost no commuting.

T.J.


----------



## spot (Feb 16, 2005)

I commute 16.5 miles each way from mid april to september. Try to commute 2-3 days a week to help with my ss mtb ridding on the weekends. Weather plays a big role on when I ride. It gets windy here in chicagoland area. ( I'm a fair weather rider. ) Hats off to all of you that do it year round and every day.


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

10km through city traffic occupied by he dumbest of university students, and soccer Moms immaginable. I ride untill theyrs snow on the road when i take the ~uhhhh~ bus. I dislike spending the first hour at work thawing and wiping my noise.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Three miles each way, 2-3 times a day, just about every day.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Tequila Joe said:


> Would you consider this a long commute? How far & how often do you commute?


10.68 miles roundtrip 2x a week, currently. The other 3 trips I do by scooter (100 mpg). My two trips a week totals just over 21 miles and saves exactly 1 gallon of gas. No, I don't drive a gas-guzzling SUV, it's just a sedan, but stop and go city traffic burns up gas.

Because I'm a racer and not just a commuter, I would probably only do a 40 mile roundtrip commute once a week. If I didn't have to stick to a training schedule and worry about having dead legs for races, and if there were a shower at my place of work, I would commute in fair weather probably 3-4 times a week. 

That's assuming there's a good route to get to work. If there wasn't a good route without scads of traffic and lights, then I probably wouldn't bother. It's hard enough to do that for just 5.34 miles.


----------



## mikewest (Jun 1, 2004)

*The shower issue...*

With shower access and a place to store clothes/supplies at work, yep. I did 35 miles/day 3 days/week for a year or so. New job has no shower and no place to keep shoes/clothes/etc, so no commute for me.


----------



## gotmilk? (Nov 28, 2004)

The distance is about six and a half miles. A couple of years ago I timed it by car at twenty minutes and thirty by bike. No-brainer. I ride three to four times a week. If I'm on call I have to drive as those ten minutes do make a difference. I ride in all temps until ice is on the roads, at that time worrying about how the SUV pilots are going to stop their sleds makes me want a little sheet metal around myself.


----------



## cog_nate (Feb 3, 2005)

~4 miles round trip, every day. Not really a commute, but it's a pleasant way to get to work, I don't have to buy a parking pass (university campus setting), and I get some exercise to boot.


----------



## bikeman9 (Jan 5, 2005)

I am furtunate to live in a tropical weather country(Singapore) and I can cycle all year round. I make it a routine to commute to work everyday by bike except raining before the ride. My office is actually 4 km away from home but I take a 27 or 37 km road to office. I usually starts my morning ride as early as 5:15 am. The road that I ride is almost flat and half of it around the airfield. The return ride is a 28 km road, most of the journey is same with the morning road without a diversion to a hilly parts. I limit myself twice weekly on the return long ride. I log in about 150-200km weekly on commuting.


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*20 mi, rt*

as many days per week as weather and after-work commitments allow. I have route and distance options. My commute begins by car with bike on rack. I switch to the bike at one of a few different parking places and bike to the finish line. My next longer option is 30 miles, rt with extra hills. I'll start taking this option occasionally, beginning in May. Extra hills on a fixte - good for me.


----------



## cshahan (May 26, 2005)

*120 Miles Round Trip*

I live in Tracy, CA and communte to Santa Clara, CA. It is 60 miles even from door to door. I do the bike ride 5 to 10 times a year. Biggest problem is time, you have to leave around 4:30 am so you don't hit the morning traffic. Alos, by the end of a 10 to 12 hour work day its a pain to ride home. Total ride time round trip is about 7 hours.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

11mi each way, 4 or 5 days a week.


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

Eight miles one way, every day.





joe


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

18 miles one way = 36 miles per day. I average 4 days per week.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

11 miles each way. Over a year, I average about 3 days per week, but will ride every day if I can.


----------



## semaj (Aug 30, 2007)

My commute is 46 miles round trip. 95% of the trip is on the Santa Ana River Trail.


----------



## Axis (Sep 15, 2007)

My commute is 25 miles on way or 50 r/t.

I ride about 2 three 3 times a week.

I ride a langster pushing 89 gear inches with panniers. 

I'd commute more but sometimes there are headwinds over 18 mph I get to tired for the next day. So I am switching out my front chainring and getting closer to 80 gear inches.

I live in Cleveland Ohio and it is not uncommon to have headwinds change directions between morning and evening. This past Friday I headwinds going in (not bad only 12mph) but coming home I had headwinds over 20 mph for the whole 25 miles!!!


----------



## mrrun2fast (Apr 14, 2003)

About 52 miles roundtrip - takes about 1:30 - 1:45. I try to commute to work 2 - 3 times per week. Luckily, my office has a gym with showers. People at work think I'm nuts - only one out of 400 associates to commute to work by bike.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Somewhere between thirty-four and thirty-seven miles round trip. From somewhere around October of 2007 until the present I have been making the commute three days per week (took four weeks off though due to a respiratory illness followed closely by a common cold), although last week (June 2-6) I made the journey all five days. One way takes me between 47 minutes (record so far) and a bit over an hour, and that is because of all the stupid traffic signals on timers as opposed to traffic metering circuits. There are at least three buildings at my work with showers, which is a nice thing to have available. Since I am in California, I can pretty much ride any time of the year, which is a plus.


----------



## Hippienflipflops (Aug 21, 2007)

I commute about 22 miles each way, pretty much every day


----------



## t0dk0n (Aug 9, 2008)

I try to ride my bike to work everyday, but sometimes my legs hurt so much (I ride a fixed gear -- so I pedal the whole time, use my legs to brake, do tricks, all that fun stuff) because I use my bike for more than just commuting. I use it as my main mode of transportation, I go to the stores, friends houses, food joints, school, etc on my bike. I'll eventually start riding to shows as well (hopefully after moshing I wont hurt _too_ much to bike =D). I use my bike to just dick around and ride with friends, cruising around town, anything and everything. I'm thinking of getting a courier job soon, I'd really love to experience it before/if it dies out in the next few years. I sure as hell ride like a messenger sometimes ;D.


----------



## RobertL (Sep 7, 2006)

*Commute distance*

I commute 4 miles 1-way and ride 5 days/wk from about mid-April until mid-November. All depends on snowfall accumulation and melt.


----------



## stratking (Mar 12, 2006)

Man I feel like a bum compared to you guys. I just moved and now live 2.5 miles away from work via bike/golfcart paths and I still find excuses to drive everyday. I need to figure out a good way of bringing a change of clothes and shoes along w/ my laptop. Even at 8 am, the S. Atlanta heat is killer, especially when you're out of shape.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

*A humble 10 miles in ...*

... and 10 miles back.

I ride in about 4 times a week, depending on the weather (I don't ride in the rain).

When I don't ride, I carpool with my wife. I seldom drive my Suburban to work -- and I haven't put gas in it for over a month!

And, hey, let's hear it for bigbill and his Virginia Beach-Norfolk commute. I used to live there -- that's where I grew up -- and I can tell you his ride is a test of manhood.


----------



## OrlandoV (Aug 23, 2007)

*19.8 miles each way*

My morning commute takes about 1 hour and 10 minutes and evening commute takes 1 hour and 40 minutes (take a slightly longer and hillier bike path in the pm to avoid traffic).

I try to do M-W-F but the need for customer calls from time to time forces me to sometimes do a M-T-F or some other 3 day combo. 

What I have found is that I enjoy the commute MUCH, MUCH better if: i) I pack my pannier the night before and have lights and everything else I need on the bike so I can just roll out the garage, ii) limit the time I take to take all the accesories off the bike and lock it up, iii) can leave work early as a result of i) above and avoid the 5pm rush hour which I find to be worse than the morning rush hour.

My best commuting days are when I can be in the office at about 7 or 7:30am and leave at about 4pm and by 6pm I am ready to rock n roll with my kids. 

If your work gives you the flexibility to come in early and leave early then the longer commute for you and your friend will be no problem.


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

Current job is a 45 mile round trip. I do it 3 days per week between April and Nov. The route is less than ideal in the PM dark of Winter. I'll do it a number of time after the clocks change in the fall but them pack it in for the winter.

Previous job was just 27 miles RT and a more bike-friendly route. I did that one 3-4 days per week year-round.


----------

